

Three CS students and a tablet - Smotko
http://smotko.si/three-cs-students-and-a-tablet/

======
zidar
I still can't believe someone can make a contest, promise you a shiny new
gizmo, and then say "you'll get that after milions of people touch it and do
who knows what with it."

I know I shouldn't complain about "free stuff" but we did work our butts off.

~~~
Smotko
They even failed to mention this little bit of information before we started
working.

~~~
swalsh
That is pretty lame. I know students rarely value their time appropriately,
but it's not right for a large company to take advantage of the fact.

------
eternalmatt
What a beautiful git commit history on the their github account[1]. The
punchcard graph is very revealing as well. Interesting that there are almost
no commits on Saturdays.

[1] <https://github.com/zidarsk8/galaxyCar>

~~~
Smotko
The allnighter on Wednesday was fun and we tried to have a social life on
Saturdays!

------
tedmiston
I'm also working on an Android group project (3 students) backed by a repo
(svn in our case). We're sharing 1 tablet and relying on the emulator a lot.
We actually have planned prototyping to Android phones similarly as you did.
Can you say more about how this worked out for you?

~~~
Smotko
We had a library project that we shared between the tablet and the phone app.
The only problem we faced was that eclipse didn't always update the lib
correctly and we had to clean the projects every time we added a new public
function/class to the library.

Apart from that it worked out great. Writing a simple Activity for the phone
took less than 5 minutes and we could work on the OpenGl part without the
tablet. But it all depends on the application that you are trying to build.

Also I hear you can run a x86 version of android inside virtual box, which is
way faster than the emulator, check it out.

------
Swizec
Really cool project!

It was fun looking at you guys chat about it all the time on IRC and I _still_
haven't seen the app in action. That's not nice!

By the way, are you just plotting data as it comes in raw, or is there some
mechanism to take care of any fuzziness from the sensors?

~~~
Smotko
You will see the app once we get the tablets :)

We used two kinds of filters for the sensor data - a simple alpha filter and
rolling averages. Both of them can be adjusted by the slider on the left.

